# Βοήθεια για ελληνική ταινία.



## magdim (Nov 13, 2016)

Ψάχνω μία ελληνική ταινία που η ηθοποιός είχε μεταμφιεστεί σε άντρα. 




Τέτοια μεταμφίεση. Fedora hat και μουστάκι... γραβάτα. Η ταινία επίσης ήταν έγχρωμη.

Ευχαριστω!


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2016)

Δηλαδή όχι την Αλίκη στο Ναυτικό. 
Στη φωτογραφία μου μοιάζει πάντως σαν την Ξένια Καλογεροπούλου.

ΥΓ Το ξέρω ότι είναι η Μπρουκ Σηλντς. Απλά μοιάζει με την Καλογεροπούλου.


----------



## magdim (Nov 13, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δηλαδή όχι την Αλίκη στο Ναυτικό.
> Στη φωτογραφία μου μοιάζει πάντως σαν την Ξένια Καλογεροπούλου.
> 
> ΥΓ Το ξέρω ότι είναι η Μπρουκ Σηλντς. Απλά μοιάζει με την Καλογεροπούλου.



όχι, δεν είναι η Αλίκη, δεν φοράει κοστούμι, γραβάτα και μουστάκι!!!


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2016)

Νομίζω την έχω δει. Πρέπει να έιναι μια ταινία που είχε βγει σαν ιμιτασιόν Αλίκη στο Ναυτικό, και νομίζω ήταν με τη Καλογεροπούλου ή ίσως παλιότερη, με τη Σμαρούλα Γιούλη.


----------



## JimAdams (Nov 14, 2016)

Δεν λέμε το "Αχ και να'μουν άντρας", με την Μάρω Κοντού ;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2016)

Με πρόλαβες!

Η μία είναι αυτή που λέει ο Τζιμ Άνταμς.






Η άλλη είναι _Η αρχόντισσα και ο αλήτης_, εκεί που η Βουγιουκλάκη ντύνεται Πίπης, αλλά έχει πιο blue collar προφίλ :)


----------



## rogne (Dec 12, 2016)

Ιδού η (συζητήσιμη) χρησιμότητα ενός καναλιού σαν το Ε: _Ένα αγόρι αλλιώτικο απ' τ' άλλα_

​


----------

